# KEFE's Comeback



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok so here is the deal:

I got a girlfriend at the beginning of October and at that time i was benching 185x4 but hadn't worked shoulders in a couple of weeks and then i got ganglion in my wrist and I stopped lifting for a while and strength went down and then i tried to start back and my rotaror cuffs were killing me so pretty much the whole time i was with her i didnt workout and i wasnt eating enough.I lost weight and now its time to gain that weight back and more. I will be eating a shitload of food and also doing a 1250 calories homemade wiehgt gainer 1 or 2 times a day. My calorie count will be at 3800 or more and My training will be this:

Monday Squat 4x1-5 Leg curls 3x6-12
Tuesday Bench 4x1-5 Military press 3x6-12
Thursday Power Clens 5x1-5
Friday Deadlift 4x1-5 Leg curls 3x6-12

I am aiming for a BW of 170 on August 08


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Also i would like to add that I will be using Animal Pak multi's.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Two more things i would like to add:

I'm not with the girl anymore.

This journal will be exclusive to IronMag and it wont be posted on bodybuilding.com


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2007)

Good to see you back KEFE.  Girls are a waste of time.  Concentrate on school and being healthy.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok this workout was disappointing but hey lets look on the bright side: There is room for improvement and I WILL Improve so I won't feel down because it has been about 4 months since my last leg workout.

Squats 
135x4
155x3
175x3
185x3

Calf Raises 
135x20
135x20

Tomorrow  is Bench and military press day so I wil be looking forward to that. Its now time for my shake.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 17, 2007)

agreed.......girls are distracting at any age, but cant blame the boy if he took a little break from training for some pussy.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

My Boys Back!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

Come in, sit down and have a cup of creatine.We have a lot of catching up to do kid.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Two more things i would like to add:
> 
> I'm not with the girl anymore.
> 
> This journal will be exclusive to IronMag and it wont be posted on bodybuilding.com


 
Exclusive! Damn, we sure are blessed!P.S. At least he can spell better than ********.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

MY bodyweight last week was like 126 and thats very low considering i was 140 before.....I have been extremely sick the last week though and threw up 9 times on friday.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 17, 2007)

Good luck man. Those squats ain't too shabby for someone who hasn't worked his legs in four months!


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah man most of the wieght I lsot was in the legs...About a month ago my chest was 41 inches unpumped and 42 pumped


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Pic taken about 1 and a half weeks ago......kept some upper body size


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Pic taken about 1 and a half weeks ago......kept some upper body size


 
You should bounce back quick.  Have to love that Muscle memory.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Pic taken about 1 and a half weeks ago......kept some upper body size



Looking good man.  Its good to take time off here and there.  You are young.  You'll be back normal in less then a month.  Good move getting rid of the broad right before Christmas.  Saves you some money and boring family functions.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah now i am just gonna look for girls to fuck instead of trying to have a relationship....might be getting some tomorrow.....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Yeah now i am just gonna look for girls to fuck instead of trying to have a relationship....might be getting some tomorrow.....


 
He's grown before our very eyes.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Animal pak is awesome btu its hell having to take 11 pills......


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh and I got a new camera.....Samsung 7.2 megapixel


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Animal pak is awesome btu its hell having to take 11 pills......


 
I tried taking them but for some reason it irritated my liver.Yes, taking some many made me feel like gagging.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Oh and I got a new camera.....Samsung 7.2 megapixel


 
Cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

Is that your first girlfriend?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah she was white and filipino and really good lookin......had great hair and everyone liked her hair....i will try to get a pic up of her if i can find one.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Me and her talked about a lot of things for long peroids of time......she has been through a lot and i have too. one time we talked from 8 at night until 5:30 in the morning.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't have any recent pics.....only ones from when she was like 12........i can take a pic of her pic that she gave me tho.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Me and her talked about a lot of things for long peroids of time......she has been through a lot and i have too. one time we talked from 8 at night until 5:30 in the morning.


 
That's the best feeling in the world, when you first start talking for hours about nothing and still wanting to talk more.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Took a pic of her pic...


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

She looks better than this when she is just at school sitting there or just standing or looking into my eyes.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Took a pic of her pic...


Wow! She is very pretty, is the breakup permanent?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Took a pic of her pic...



Not bad.  Did you fuck her?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Nah it might not be but I don't know yet.... she lives liek right down the road from me.....lives wit her mom...her dad is in florida and has diabeties and they came from michigan......her mom wanted to follow her BF so she moved down here.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

No... I didn't fuck her....About 3 weeks into our reationship she came to my house to watch me workout and then after the workout I was laying in the bench then i got up and she rapped her legs around me while i was standin and then i sat down and she was feelin my abs and chest and i was holding her ass and the whole time she is sitting on my lap and then her dad called and she talked to him while sitting on my lap and then i called a friend...it was funny and then when she left she came back like 2 hours later and was laughing at everything for no reason.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

Stay Friends with her and show her respect.

Assuming she's a decent girl you guys may hook up 5 years from now.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> No... I didn't fuck her....About 3 weeks into our reationship she came to my house to watch me workout and then after the workout I was laying in the bench then i got up and she rapped her legs around me while i was standin and then i sat down and she was feelin my abs and chest and i was holding her ass and the whole time she is sitting on my lap and then her dad called and she talked to him while sitting on my lap and then i called a friend...it was funny and then when she left she came back like 2 hours later and was laughing at everything for no reason.


That magic moment...


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah.....i show her respect.....her friend just sent me a message on myspace asking if i had a cellphone and if i wanted to text with her so i gave her my nubmer but she lives in a diff state and i aint tryin to get with her or anything.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

And then to make another logn story short on halloween i went to her house and i brought a condom with me but her sister wouldnt let me in her room and i lsot the condom but man she was wearing some vert high tight shorts and was sitting in my lap puttin stuff on my lips and stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Yeah.....i show her respect.....her friend just sent me a message on myspace asking if i had a cellphone and if i wanted to text with her so i gave her my nubmer but she lives in a diff state and i aint tryin to get with her or anything.


Be very careful with that, I broke up with someone because of that.
The other person went and told my ex I was messing around, which I never did.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2007)

How old are you now? 
How old is she?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm 14 and she is 14 too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice goin kefe keep up the good work homes.


----------



## tallcall (Dec 18, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Good to see you back KEFE.  *Girls are a waste of time*.  Concentrate on school and being healthy.



Yes, a waste of time - this is why I'm glad I'm gay! 






Seriously though, good luck on your new program!


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 18, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Yes, a waste of time - this is why I'm glad I'm gay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're gay?  You won't get banned for that.


----------



## katt (Dec 18, 2007)

14?   At that age, school should be a priority for you.  If you want my 2 cents worth.

My stepdaughter is 15, and imo most of them spend too much time focusing on girlfriends/boyfriends, texting and hanging out, vs concentrating on school and your future.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

My legs feel like they have been ran over


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

KEFE said:


> My legs feel like they have been ran over


Sweet! Your a smart kid doing legs.

Hey buddy, listen to Katt.
 She's right, school should be the #1 in your mind now.
Everything else will fall into place.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok today went ok with the wieght i used but i looked big after the workout.


Bench
135x5
155x5
175x2
135x10

Military 
95x12
95x10
95x5

Felt kinda weak on bench and felt strong on the first set of Military.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

Just had this for Dinner:

Stringbeans
Pinto Beans
2 pork chops- im probably going to get another or maybe 2.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

Don't rush your comeback, you don't want to hurt yourself.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm gona be going to the doctor tomorow but I dont know if it is the dermatologist or the regular doctor butI will give a weight update.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

Dermatologist for what, your getting acne now.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

I have been having acne since about april....I use benzoyl peroxide sometimes.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

Your not juicing are you?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 18, 2007)

Nope not juicing......i took these two pics today


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 18, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Nope not juicing......i took these two pics today


Good, you don't need it.


----------



## Rubes (Dec 19, 2007)

they are all right girls are a waste of time right now school should be #1 just try to find a chick you can mess around with every now and then. your workouts look nice for not having lifted in a while. good luck on the comeback


----------



## KEFE (Dec 19, 2007)

My BW is now 130 so it is a 5lb gain since last week.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 19, 2007)

Tomorrow is powerclean day....looking forward to this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 19, 2007)

For being sick, having a girlfriend, etc. you seem to have kept quite a bit of muscle.  Keep up the good work and while school should be your number one priority, having a girl in your life won't hurt you.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 19, 2007)

YouTube Video









  older gay men love this stuff


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 19, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## KEFE (Dec 20, 2007)

The only bad thing about my cock getting bigger after she broke up with me is that when i get morning wood(this morning it was huge)it sucks pretty bad. just had wood for 15 minutes.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> The only bad thing about my cock getting bigger after she broke up with me is that when i get morning wood(this morning it was huge)it sucks pretty bad. just had wood for 15 minutes.


Too much info!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> The only bad thing about my cock getting bigger after she broke up with me is that when i get morning wood(this morning it was huge)it sucks pretty bad. just had wood for 15 minutes.



shut the fuck up. no really, no one wants to hear this gay shit.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you measure it?


----------



## tallcall (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> The only bad thing about my cock getting bigger after she broke up with me is that when i get morning wood(this morning it was huge)it sucks pretty bad. just had wood for 15 minutes.



Go on....


----------



## tallcall (Dec 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the younger ones do too!


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 20, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> The only bad thing about *my cock getting bigger after she broke up with me* is that when i get morning wood(this morning *it was huge*)it sucks pretty bad. just had wood for 15 minutes.



are you hoping she'll read this and come back?


----------



## KEFE (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope I'm just sayign it grew and i had a hard on for 20 minutes while trying to eat cereal.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> Nope I'm just sayign it grew and i had a hard on for 20 minutes while trying to eat cereal.



Poor guy, I bet the damn thing got in the way of your spoon.

You know Albob used to have this problem yearssss ago, not anymore though.

Enjoy your hard on kid.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm considering calling that girls 13 year old sister to fuck and get some head on the side......


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I'm considering calling that girls 13 year old sister to fuck and get some head on the side......


Don't do that, she'll find out and never forgive you.

I thought you were a virgin?


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 20, 2007)

are you from the south


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> are you from the south


Kefe said he wanted to fuck his ex girlfriends sister, not his sister!!


----------



## KEFE (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok it went pretty decent. The power cleans were easy.

115x5
135x5
115x5
115x5
115x5

Power shrugs
115x20


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 24, 2007)

HialeahChico305 said:


> girls are distracting at any age, but cant blame the boy if he took a little break from training for some pussy.



I didn't realize the two were mutually exclusive.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I didn't realize the two were mutually exclusive.


+1


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2007)

Today was deadlift day and I didnt enjoy it as much as i would have liked to.Pullups felt great though. I got some new Valeo lifting hooks/straps from Hibbet Sports and used them today.

Deadlift
135x5
155x5
185x5
Didn't feel like doing them heavy today.

Pullups
BWx12
BWx12
BWx12
BWx12

pulldowns
70lbs for 20 reps


----------



## KEFE (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm looking forward to bench day tomorrow.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 24, 2007)

KEFE said:


> I'm looking forward to bench day tomorrow.


Eat good the night before.


----------



## KEFE (Feb 9, 2008)

My BW is 144-150 now


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 9, 2008)

KEFE said:


> My BW is 144-150 now


Welcome back Kefe.


----------

